# Project: Bagged on Bentley's.



## 1lojet1281 (Jun 15, 2003)

First off, big props to [email protected] for supplying great parts, prices and service! Thought I would throw my hat in the ring with a build thread of my own. The lure laying my car on the ground was just too strong! Using accuair switchspeed management (going to upgrade to e-level later this summer when funds allow,) bagyard front struts and airhouse 2 rears with modified d-cups to allow for more low  I have a pretty good start on the trunk setup, tank is painted, box is built, major components layed out. The next step will be covering the box and running power lines, then it will be time to start bending hardlines! Anyway, here is the progress so far.

My car, for reference









first round of parts









Tank painting, used a textured finish by rustoleum.















































Box mocked up before trimming corners for clearance and final assembly



















Here is one with the box finished and test fitted in the car










Box with the mgt mounted and top on. The box is open at the back for access whith the seats flipped forward. The top is also just held in place with three pins so I can take it off if needed without any tools.











Top off


----------



## macster9090 (Jul 1, 2008)

nice man im working on gettting my passat b5 wagon on air but im rebuilding the engine too, and i want those Bently's!! 

cant wait to see more.. id like to see ur bags installed and such!
good luck:beer:


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Awesome, looks pretty good for spray paint!


----------



## 1lojet1281 (Jun 15, 2003)

I'll post plenty of pics of the bag install too, especially the modifications I do in the back. I didn't mention before but I want to keep my spare so the box was designed to still allow the panel to open up. I am planning on using aluminum tubing for the hardlines, but I have go wait for my bender to get here before I can start on that (ridgid model 406, seen lots of great reviews on that one) I am going to bring the lines from the front of the tank around and down through the top on either side of the tank to bulkhead fittings then I'll use dot Line inside the box. I am going go keep everything in the box as clean as possible though, just cuz I'm OCD like that, haha.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

looks amazing! keep us updated with newer pics!


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

very nice work keep it up!! :thumbup:


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

nice and clean set up, like the tank color


----------



## 1lojet1281 (Jun 15, 2003)

spent some time last night mocking up lines with steel brake line just to figure out how i want it to look. I wont have the aluminum tubing to do the final install until thurs. this is what i decided on, i tried a few "artistic" type designs but i didnt like the way they flowed with the simple square lines of the box and trunk so i decided on this. I like the way that every bend is a 90, I think it flows more with the total design.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

nice work...keep it up!


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

Solid setup so far man. Love your work with the hardlines and choice of the AccuAir switch speed. My only tad of advice is about that compressor.. Theres debate on weather or not mounting them sideways is safe... I've seen a ton of people do it with no issues ever while others have had issues with heat. the other thing I'd worry about is it being in that box with little to no cool air and having the top portion (that gets hot) so close to those wires.

But thats a small fix, nice work can't wait to see it all laid out :thumbup:


----------



## vDuByu92 (Nov 14, 2010)

lookin good so far


----------



## Paint_By_Numbers (Nov 7, 2008)

That's really clean..:heart:


----------



## 1lojet1281 (Jun 15, 2003)

Ben from RI said:


> Solid setup so far man. Love your work with the hardlines and choice of the AccuAir switch speed. My only tad of advice is about that compressor.. Theres debate on weather or not mounting them sideways is safe... I've seen a ton of people do it with no issues ever while others have had issues with heat. the other thing I'd worry about is it being in that box with little to no cool air and having the top portion (that gets hot) so close to those wires.
> 
> But thats a small fix, nice work can't wait to see it all laid out :thumbup:


thanks man, I have seen a lot of the debates on this and IMO it is an absolute non issue for me. the same debate raged on years ago when the first V style engine went cars, lol. the difference in the force of gravity on a sideways piston weighing only a few grams is not going to cause any appreciable premature wear. I appreciate the heads up though, I would prefer to mount it standing up for cooling reasons but I dont have the room in the box. and the wires in the pic are just there because i havent actually run them to where they need to go, there will not be any wires in the vicinity of the compressor head. I dont really plan on "stunting" my car, and i absolutely will not put up with a leak so the compressor will not run very often and never for extended periods of time. 

thanks for all the kind words, I am getting really stoked to get the management all wrapped up and start working on some custom rear bog mounts.


----------



## 1lojet1281 (Jun 15, 2003)

Been busy this week but I found a little time to finish up the box... Except that I ran out of tubing, aaaaarrrg! So that's why i have one line missing. Going to take a few days to get more in so it'll have to wait till then. I am going to keep an eye out for some carpet that matches better, but till then this "gray" will have to do. Otherwise I am still pretty happy with how it's turning out. Got Monday off work so I am going to try to get most of the wiring and lines run.

Cutting the holes for bulkhead fittings, I had to back cut the top about 1/2" for the fitting to be able to come through enough to get the nut on it. 










This is what I ended up with, 3/4" through hole and 1" clearance hole. Courtesy of harbor freight forstner bits.










I had a problem with the drain, there wasn't enough room for it under the tank so I had to drill a hole in the top and run a short piece of pipe inside the box.



















I had an intent helper all week, she just sat there and stared at me for hours while I messed with all the fittings, I think she wanted to bat them around and loose them all for me, lol. Really though, it was wierd. I guess my air ride is kitty approved!










Everything in the car.










I'll post more updates soon


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Coming along nicely breh! I decided to skate today since the weather is so choice, but we gotta redo my trunk one of these upcoming weekends before SoWo gets here. If you haven't ordered more tubing, let me throw you some money and get in on the order too.


----------



## O_Matt (May 7, 2007)

Nice work!


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

jetta2289 said:


> Nice work!


x3


----------



## euro+tuner (Feb 1, 2007)

eastcoaststeeze said:


> nice and clean set up, like the tank color


This, I really like the textured black tank.


----------



## 1lojet1281 (Jun 15, 2003)

reynolds9000 said:


> Coming along nicely breh! I decided to skate today since the weather is so choice, but we gotta redo my trunk one of these upcoming weekends before SoWo gets here. If you haven't ordered more tubing, let me throw you some money and get in on the order too.


No sweat man, I'm gonna order three more sticks so that should be plenty to finish mine and do your setup too. Maybe next weekend. Hit me up if you want to drink some beers later:beer:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Those hardlines look so dope :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 1lojet1281 (Jun 15, 2003)

thanks again for all the kind words, It's been slow, painstaking work but I think the end result will be well worth it. 

I got more tubing in yesterday and got the last line done and started on some of the plumbing inside the box. I'll try to post some pics tonight after I get off work. I am getting excited to start actually installing the bags! My fronts should be getting to me sometime next week and i just realized that through the whole thread i neglected to give [email protected] and their whole crew a shout for doing suck a great job and always having prices that are on point! cant wait till you guys get that big pallet from Austria :beer::thumbup:


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

Awesome setup :thumbup: 
How is the noise? 

And we want more pics of the car


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

Wow, the hardlines are so awesome. Very clean set up, and still leaves lots of room back there for other stuff. :thumbup:


----------



## 1lojet1281 (Jun 15, 2003)

OffLineR said:


> Awesome setup :thumbup:
> How is the noise?
> 
> And we want more pics of the car


 Thanks man, I dont have it wired up yet, so I dont know how the noise is, but it shouldnt be too bad being totally enclosed like it is. 

I'll see if I can dig up a couple more pics


----------



## 1lojet1281 (Jun 15, 2003)

Jacob Matthew said:


> Wow, the hardlines are so awesome. Very clean set up, and still leaves lots of room back there for other stuff. :thumbup:


 thanks, my goal with the whole car is great visual impact while still keeping things super clean. I made things so compact so that i would still be able to access my spare, I dont know if i will trust having much cargo, it would suck to have to stop fast and have something take out a line, lol.


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

1lojet1281 said:


> thanks, my goal with the whole car is great visual impact while still keeping things super clean. I made things so compact so that i would still be able to access my spare, I dont know if i will trust having much cargo, it would suck to have to stop fast and have something take out a line, lol.


 Yeah, but as long as you keep cargo kinda low, like below the level of the box, it shouldn't really be an issue.


----------



## vr6vdub97 (Sep 27, 2004)

Very nice setup, super clean. I am jealous of your hardlines


----------



## 1lojet1281 (Jun 15, 2003)

vr6vdub97 said:


> Very nice setup, super clean. I am jealous of your hardlines


 thanks man, i am very pleased with how they came out... this was my first time ever doing hardlines and i wasnt sure how it would come out. 

also, just thought I would mention that I didnt end up using the expensive ridgid tubing bender. beleive it or not it was all done with the $5.99 bender from harbor freight. I bought it originally just to see how well it worked. Harbor freight has a store in town so i was able to go there and check it out in person and I figured for 5.99 it was worth a shot and i wasnt out much if I ended up throwing it in the trash. it worked EXCELLENT, i will give some close ups of the bends later, they kept the tubing perfectly round through the entire radius. The only catch is that it doesnt work as well on harder material (ie/ steel and stainless steel) its not bad, but it does collapse the tubing slightly. 

the hardlines (minus fittings) cost me 

3 6' lengths of 3/8" 3031 alum tubing $21.12 
1 Harbor freight tubing bender $6.47 

Grand Total $27.59! 

for anyone else interested in a similar setup; the tubing is from Grainger, Item# 4NTA1. Its 3/8" OD aluminum tubing with an .035 wall. (exactly the same as DOT line) and the bender is from Harbor freight, it Pittsburgh brand Item# 3755. 

pic 










not sayin that I condone being a cheapskate about things as that usually shows in the final result (I have over 3K invested in this air install so far) but this is one of those things that truly can be done well without much money.


----------



## 1lojet1281 (Jun 15, 2003)

well, better late than never. Here is a quick pic of the finished hardlines. 










here is a closeup of one of the bends, I cant believe how well the $5.99 HF bender works! 










going to try to get the box wired up and get all the lines run this weekend, the pallet of Bagyards is scheduled to hit bagriders next week, woohoo!


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Bust out 4 90*'s for me breh!!


----------



## 1lojet1281 (Jun 15, 2003)

You know it! I'll bend em up at home and we can cut em to fit when we bust out your new trunk setup.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Love it!


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

DoctorDoctor said:


> Those hardlines look so dope :thumbup::thumbup:


 this


----------



## oldsmobile88 (Jan 22, 2011)

Sweeet work!!!!!!!!! Can you do my sedan?????????????? LOL


----------



## 1lojet1281 (Jun 15, 2003)

Thanks, if you want to drive out to Alabama I'll give you a hand, lol. No pics, but I got all of the wiring and plumbing in my box done now, just need to set it in the car and run a main power and ground and air lines out. 

In other news, I have decided to say fcuk it and just spend the extra money got the bagyard rears, Will if youre following this thread hit me up, i need to work that out with you  I left a message today but I know you guys are super busy with the move.


----------



## 1lojet1281 (Jun 15, 2003)

Got the box installed, wires and air lines run and tested for leaks, now I play the waiting game for the pallet of German goodness to arrive... Thanks again to Will @ Bagriders for keeping his customers informed and being so flexible with me swapping rear bags! 

couple pics of the box and management.


----------



## Vuck Folkswagen (Oct 30, 2010)

Great job using spray paint man :thumbup:


----------



## 1lojet1281 (Jun 15, 2003)

well, the Bagyards finally made it to the states last week and are on their way to me. I will update with pics as soon as they show up and I start getting them fitted!


----------



## 1lojet1281 (Jun 15, 2003)

I had a little time on Sunday to do a test fit on the rear to get some measurements for the leader lines.



















mounted up a wheel and jacked up the axle to get an idea of how low it will be. Im actually hitting on the rim just slightly but I think this is pretty close to maxed out.


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

this is gunna look so good man :thumbup:


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

This looks great, keep it up :beer:


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

Looks great


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

great work so far :thumbup:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Looks so good in person. Hopefully that CCM comes in soon so you can get your car driving again.


----------



## 1lojet1281 (Jun 15, 2003)

thanks for the kind words, I am beyond thrilled with the bagyards so far. UPS just dropped off the Koni's for the rear so I should be able to finish up the rears tonight. I wanted to go with bilstein sport's but they are on a nationwide backorder, hopefully the koni's are happy riding low... 

Mike, the CCM should be here today so it'll all be coming together soon :thumbup: hopefully we can hit up a cruise this weekend.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

They should be just as good as Bilsteins. They're on the same "shelf" of quality. I can't believe a company like Bilstein could be back ordered on anything. Are the Koni's dampening adjustable?

I have to work saturday and then afterwards i might have a side job to do if all goes well. Maybe friday we can do a late afternoon beer summit/cruise since i get off at 3:30 and you should have it all installed by then..


----------



## 1lojet1281 (Jun 15, 2003)

Finished up the install today, I didn't mount up the center caps and it's crappy iPhone pics, but you get the idea. I still need to notch for the control arms so I can get the front lower. Hopefully next weekend.

Rear as low as the fender will let it go 18psi










Rear at 80psi










Lots of tuck, need to pull the fenders just a hair.










Layed out










Bombers in their natural habitat










How I routed the lines


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Just drive it to work on monday and get busy with the plasma torch kid!


----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## 1lojet1281 (Jun 15, 2003)

reynolds9000 said:


> Just drive it to work on monday and get busy with the plasma torch kid!


Thought about doing it there since the shop is bigger, but my dad's plasma cutter makes ours look like those scissors with the rounded tips haha! My dads welder is better too so I think I'll try to squeeze in between the lathe and the cars, haha.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I didn't know he had a plasma torch...or a welder. maybe i can use it when you do your notches and try to cut some more room for my tie rods? They're still touching a little.


----------



## 1lojet1281 (Jun 15, 2003)

Yeah, his torch should be able to take care of that no problem


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

once the front is a little lower your car is gunna be amazing :thumbup::thumbup: nice work


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

nice ! rear looks spot on. can't wait for pics with the front down.


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

looks awesome!


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

As someone looking to get into a B5 Passat (sedan, though)...

Hell yeah! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

updates??


----------

